# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Montego Bay Message Board >  Jingle Bell, Jingle Bell, Jingle Bell Rock!

## Jammin Jamaica Tours

Not sure what to get that special someone in your life for Christmas? Who wouldn't love some fun in the sun! Pack your swimsuit and toothbrush.....that is all you need. Better yet, hop a flight and buy them here. Leave the airport transfers and fun filled day/evening tours to us. We can customise our tours to suit your needs. Check us out on TripAdvisor, Negril.com and at www.colemankjamminjamaicatours.com

----------

